# bird out there.....hunt 'em up....



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito's ready to go pheasant hunting!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

too cute!!!! I love the look on his face, I don't know if that's his "Let's go hunting" face or his "where's my dang cookie" face


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tito looks like a pro!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's his "how dare you humiliate me like this" face !


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He's adorable


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's his "how dare you humiliate me like this" face !


LOLOL!!! That's what I was thinking!!! But I am sure he just grins and bares it if it means he gets to go get birds!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You got me with the thread title...bird out there.....hunt 'em up...
I sure hope you're able to get some pictures of Tito working the field and maybe one with a big pheasant in his mouth!

Pete


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

note to self....pack camera in hunting bag....


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's his "how dare you humiliate me like this" face !


Just don't tell him you shared his picture online  He looks adorable though!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck! (I want to see birds in the next photo.)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

After this pic he truly deserves a bird in mouth pic.


----------

